# Bute for arthritis?



## Chex (9 November 2006)

I had the vet up today to see about Chex lameness and generally not being right. He confirmed it was arthritis  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and recomended bute every day or couple of days all winter (after the original loading dose). I'm not really happy about using bute this often. Does anyone else use bute to help arthritis pain? I'm going to look into other supplements and magnet boots, but I'm not convinced that these really work, especially once arthritis has already set in and is bad enough to make horsey stiff and a bit lame? He is 24, so I guess its to be expected, but I'm just not happy about using bute all winter, every winter. The danolin (?) bute is not suppoed to have the side efffects of other butes apparently! I think the arthritis is pretty much in most joints, anything else I could do? Apart from keeping his weight down and regular excercise.


----------



## ihatework (9 November 2006)

At the age of 24 I would have absolutely no hesitation in giving a horse 1 bute or danilona day to keep it comfortable.


----------



## timeandchance (9 November 2006)

We used to give a horse at work Danilon...for his arthritis...and he thrived on it and it made him so much happier!


----------



## Chex (9 November 2006)

Ok thanks, good to know.


----------



## wizzi901 (9 November 2006)

I use cider vinegar for my oldie, it wont cure it but it may ease him up a bit.


----------



## Theresa_F (10 November 2006)

I used to give my old TB a bute every other day from 24, just kept her comfortable.  My friend's cob has a danilon a day for the same reason.

Cairo is 20 and has low ringbone, so far he does well with cortaflex, linseed and wears magnetic bands which keeps him off bute.  However, eventually he will need it and I will not hesitate to give it to him.


----------



## TheresaW (10 November 2006)

My horse has arthritis but is only 10 so he hasn't gone on bute yet.  The only time he does is if we are going on a sponsored ride or something (Vet has said he is fine to go) and then he has it for a couple of days before and after.  We don't do them that often though.  He has daily in his feeds, glucosamine, cod liver oil and apple cider vinegar.  He also wears a magnetic band on the affected leg.  Touch wood, he has stayed relatively sound.  He does come out of his box stiff most mornings but walks it off on his way to the field.


----------



## Amymay (10 November 2006)

I had a horse last year that had arthritis in both hocks.  Instead of Bute I used Danillon as it is much gentler on the stomache.

I know that a lot of people don't like using medication long term, but bottom line is that if it makes a horses life easier and more comfortable I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## ExRacers (10 November 2006)

My old boy (sadly no longer with us) was 24 when he started to become quite stiff with arthritis &amp; the vet put him on one sachet of bute every 2nd day. This kept him going no problem until he was about 28yrs then we had to up to 1 sachet a day. He never had any problems with taking it long term &amp; was hacked out regularly. So i would definitely say go for it &amp; don't feel guilty for keeping your horse happy!


----------



## ruscara (10 November 2006)

I have no hesitation in giving Marius bute when I think he needs it.  I give one every other day for about three weeks, and then leave it out for a while and see how he is.   He is coming up 21.  This is working very well for him, but I would up the dose if he needs it.


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (10 November 2006)

My old horse coming up 28 has had at least one bute aday for his athritis for the past 3 years (two when very wet and cold and he is stiffer) without it he would have had to be pts by now, he is really happy at the moment so as along as he is happy will keep it up


----------



## H's mum (10 November 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about using bute daily on an elderly arthritic horse - but if you are against it I would suggest you try liquid devil's claw as an alternative - it's fast acting and very effective - I used it on my cob when he developed djd in his hocks and he came out of his stable a lot looser on a morning - also try veredus magnetic stable boots over night each night - they work wonders too - and will help keep his joints warm over night.
Kate x


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (10 November 2006)

Someting to bear in mind about Devils Claw I tried it on my old boy and it gave him mild colic within a few days so took him off it and he was fine again!! I know some people swear by it so probably suits some individuals and not others.

Below is a list of side effects in humans may or may not be the same for horses?  


Scientific Name: Devil's Claw
Other Names: Grapple Plant, Harpagophytum procumbens, Wood Spider 

Individuals taking devil's claw have reported experiencing the following side effects: 

Abdominal pain 
Diarrhea 
Headache 
Loss of appetite 
Nausea 
Ringing in the ears 
Taste changes 
Upset stomach 
Vomiting


----------



## mandy4727 (10 November 2006)

My old gelding is 39 and has had arthritis for a number of years.  I give hima bute every couple of days in particular in winter and it really does make a difference to him.  The Danilon doesn't seem to have quite the same effect but does work.  He has been on this now for some 15 years.  He does have runny poos all the time which the vet has put down to long term bute use and his age.  Tried other stuff but it won't dry him up.  But he still potters about and seems happy.


----------



## Chex (10 November 2006)

Ok, thanks everyone. I'm going to try the danilon and see how it goes. If it makes him happier thats all that matters. I suppose at his age maybe long term problems isn't something I really need to worry about


----------



## Basset (10 November 2006)

My old mare 31 and a big huntertype has 3-4 but a day due to stiffness and mobility. She has been on this for over a year and it really helps. Without her bute she doesnt even want to move so to me all about quality of life for the horse.


----------



## Parkranger (11 November 2006)

I think bute is a good idea - a mare on our yard is on 1 bute a day and it keeps her happy!

I'd also try linseed oil - it raises the blood temperature very slightly - enough to keep joints from getting too cold....


----------



## Lucy_Ally (11 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]

I'd also try linseed oil - it raises the blood temperature very slightly - enough to keep joints from getting too cold.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mmm, not sure where you heard that but there is no scientific evidence to back that up  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Plus joints are avascular (little blood supply) so heating of the blood would have little effect anyway. Linseed contains omega 3 fatty acids that are thought to help mediate inflammatory processes and hence may help reduce cartilage destruction and inflammation in arthritis, there is science that backs this up (work by Bruce Caterson a world renowned cartilage expert from Cardiff).


----------



## Theresa_F (12 November 2006)

Thanks for explaining the linseed.  I have been feeding it for a few weeks now to Cairo and I have noticed he is moving more freely behind and is lively out on hacks - silly old bugger wants to canter everywhere kicking his heels up at the moment.


----------



## monstermunch (15 November 2006)

I know of several horses who have similar problems and become worse in winter. Some of them were on as much as 5 bute a day. However they have the same concerns as you on using bute so they tried a different non leadiing brand very high strength joint supplement. 3 of the horses came sound and the horse that ws on 5 bute a day has now reduced to 1 a day and is taking that away completely next week. Her horse is sound for the first time in years and never was, even on bute.
So yes there are sometimes alternatives!


----------



## H's mum (15 November 2006)

Oh how strange that you've said that as I recommended it to my dad and he felt terrible afterwards - he came straight off it - just goes to show that we are all very different doesn't it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------

